# Filing tax as a LYFT driver ?



## arsh k (Sep 24, 2017)

So I am filing taxes for Lyft on credit karma, However, I have a couple of questions! For the commission fees am I gonna add all expenses and put them together? So does this mean my commission and fee is $7525.66

And my second question 1099 K just shows a Gross amount of payment card/third party network transactions but doesn't include your Non-ride earnings, Where should we add this?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

damn you made alot


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

arsh k said:


> So I am filing taxes for Lyft on credit karma, However, I have a couple of questions! For the commission fees am I gonna add all expenses and put them together? So does this mean my commission and fee is $7525.66
> 
> And my second question 1099 K just shows a Gross amount of payment card/third party network transactions but doesn't include your Non-ride earnings, Where should we add this?
> 
> View attachment 442029


1. Yes, add together for total expenses. You do have to take out any items that lyft reimbursed you for...
like tolls.
2. add to gross earnings


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

You fees paid are $7452.26.


----------

